#   >       2016

## -

-       ?
  26 ,      .

,  "  "  :
1-17       ,  , ,      
18 -   
19-23 -   
24-26 -  

 2015      20      .
 2016      20 ,        ! 
       ,  ,  , 
, ,  ,    ,
           (      2015)

  -    ?     3 ?      ? 
    - ...  , ,       (((   2016   ...

----------


## zhns

,            2016 ,   .   :Wow: 
 ,               .

----------


## yante

> ,            2016 ,   .  
>  ,               .


   ,      ,    , , ,   ,      ,        ...

----------


## -

> ,            2016 ,   .  
>  ,               .


  ,       , ..   2016        ,         ...   ...    2016  ""  (((((

----------

> 2016      20 ,        !


    08.04.2015  02-05-10/20210 



> 2.    .
>    18-20   (5-7     )           (110 -  ; 120 -   ; 130 -     ; 140 -     ..).
> 3.      .
>    18-20   (5-7       )             ()     (171      ; 310    ; 410    ; 510    ; 520    ,        ; 530         ; 540     ; 550       ..)


 18-20    ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 18-20    ?


    . :Wink:

----------


## -

> 08.04.2015  02-05-10/20210 
>  18-20    ?


,       ,   2016     ,   ,   ...
   ,  20-

----------


## Gosbank

> ,       ,   2016     ,   ,   ...
>    ,  20-


   ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


,    ?

----------


## Gosbank

> ,    ?


 
...
 ,          ,   ,            ,         . 
...

----------


## Rahsch

> ...
>  ,          ,   ,            ,         .


? :Smilie: 
    :
1.        ()            .
2.         ,      .

       ,        . )

----------


## Gosbank

...
                 ,          **        ,                2016       .
...

----------


## Gosbank

...
                 ,          **        ,                2016       .
...

----------


## Gosbank

...
   18-20   (5-7     )           (110 -  ; 120 -   ; 130 -     ; 140 -     ..).
...
.. 130    +   . (   ).

   (18-20 ).    211,212 .... ????.

----------


## Rahsch

> ,                    ,                2016       .


        ,         .          .





> (18-20 ).   211,212 .... ????.


,  (3 )    .         (10   7).

----------


## Gosbank

> ,         .          .


            ( 162.    -     ,              .).        ???

----------


## Gosbank

,   ,  .  "... ,          ..."

----------


## Rahsch

> ( 162.    -     ,              .).


*Gosbank*,       . :Wow: 




> ???


   ?    , .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   ,  .  "... ,          ..."


      .    .       .   ,                   .

----------


## Rahsch

> ( 162.    -     ,              .).


,    ,        . 6  :
"   (   ) -    ( ),     ,   ,   ,      ()    ,      ()      -      ,      ".

----------


## Gosbank

> .    .       .   ,                   .


.             ?

----------


## Gosbank

> Gosbank,       .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gosbank

> ?


  ( .. )

----------


## Rahsch

> .             ?


*Gosbank*,  .           ,             .
.       ()      ()    .     ,       ,      " ".   " "   : "(225)    .   .  1  01.06.2015, .   454  04.06.2015",            .

----------


## -

124  06.08.2015 "     157..."
.3.2.   1-17        :
 -  4  20     ,  ,  
 24-26  .

              ,     ...           /   (18-20  )    !   26-   , -,  -    ,  15-17   24-26   ! ???      157  ,       - : 
"  1-17        :
 -  4  20    ,  1  17     , 
 24-26  ."

----------


## Rahsch

> 


       29 .     1  20    ,    ,    .

----------


## -

> 29 .     1  20    ,    ,    .


,   .        ,      , ...   ?      ...

----------


## Rahsch

,        (. 0503117)    (. 0503127),        .

----------

:     14  2015 . N*02-05-11/27759

----------


## _

:Frown: 
     ,          157.

  ,        3    ?     .  ? 
       ,  17 ,  - ?

,  , , !

----------


## Rahsch

*_*,  ,        1-17   .        ,     ( 4  20 ).

----------


## _

> *_*,  ,        1-17   .        ,     ( 4  20 ).


,   ,  ?

  .
,  .
 1-3  -  ,  4  17 -   (, ,  ),   ,  26

 ?    ?    - ?, ..  23?

,  -   ,   17 ,  ?  1-4  ,   ,    0709 (),   17 ? -   ?

     (., )?   ,  ? - ,        (((.  ...

   , , .

----------


## Rahsch

> ?    ?    - ?, ..  23?


   3 .  17 ,  20.
     - 26 .
         ,   1  17     4-20  .          .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  -   ,   17 ,  ?  1-4  ,   ,    0709 (),   17 ? -   ?


          .  ,   .  ,          1  17  .    "".          157 ,       1-17  ,   .





> (., )?   ,  ? - ,        (((.  ...


      .     26 .    :
1-17     1-17   ,
18-20     24-26    (   ).

----------


## KRAV

))))



> 3 .  17 ,  20.


  ,     ?  ,    ,         :   15-17     ,  24-26?

----------


## KRAV

> 1  17  .    "".          157 ,       1-17  ,   .


...
     ,   ,  , ..  ,  ..     .
    - -,   -         , -,  ""   ,    : "  1-17      **  "

..   ,      ,    162.

             21.1. -   1-4           ,      .
?  ?

----------


## KRAV

> 18-20     24-26    (   ).


,      ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ..   ,      ,    162.


,   .




> ?  ?


, .




> ,      ?


    .

----------


## Rahsch

> 1-4  ,   ,    0709 (),   17 ?


,       4  5   2 ?

----------


## KRAV

> ,       4  5   2 ?


 ,  .    21.1.     ,  -  .

----------


## KRAV

> .


 ,    .     ?

----------


## KRAV

,  . ..      ?  15-17  24-26 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    .     ?


       , ,    .  - .         (14-20 )  3  ("    ")     .      ,        .




> ,  . ..      ?  15-17  24-26 ?


   - ,    - .

----------


## KRAV

,  -  .

*Rahsch*,   .       02-05-10/20210,       :Smilie:

----------


## Rahsch

*KRAV*,   !        124. :Embarrassment:

----------

> 29 .     1  20    ,    ,    .


  - ,      29         ,    ,   ""  ,  ...

----------

> , ,    .  - .         (14-20 )  3  ("    ")     .      ,        .
> 
> 
>    - ,    - .


  :Smilie: )    
 ,           "   "
         ..     ,   . (100%  (,  50%  ),     ,

----------


## Rahsch

> - ,      29         ,    ,   ""  ,  ...


  ,         .  ,       **,    ,         .

         .    ,     .   ,          . , ,  -     ,  ,   .

----------


## Rahsch

> )


 .     ,           . )




> 


  .     , , ,      (. 0503123),    ,    .

----------

> ,       4  5   2 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 


  .       1  2017 .   .

----------


## -

> .       1  2017 .   .


    1.01.2017?     2016 .    ,  2017

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  2017


   , . 3.3 .

----------

> *Gosbank*,  .           ,             .
> .       ()      ()    .     ,       ,      " ".   " "   : "(225)    .   .  1  01.06.2015, .   454  04.06.2015",            .


. 

         (   )       ,          .

----------


## Rahsch

> (   )       ,          .


      ,         .      -      (. 3 . 154, .166.1  241.1  ).

----------


## -

- - -           ? 
   .0503127, 0503127  20  (..  )   -      (.. 23 )?
   (,     ) "  " -   20   ?     ""?
       -     ,    .  -     ...     ?

----------

> ,       **,    ,         .


 ... 
     ,  "  ".
     ,   .
    ,   1.

----------

.

 ,     ,      "  ,          6  2015   124".
 .

PS        .
 :  -  -             :Smilie: ))

----------

?

----------


## tat9718204

*_*,         .

----------


## tat9718204

http://www.minfin.ru/ru/perfomance/b...u_gs/metodkab/

----------


## tat9718204

,  **,

----------

? ..      2015  1-17     ,      2016 -  ?  
       1234567890123456 110111310  6543210987654321 110111310? (..      ,    )

----------


## -

.162 (  .127  17.08.2015) .2  :
"     010000000 " "        ,  8-17     "
 , ,    ...  ?   - ??? 
       ,  1-7     -,  .    .              -    !  1-7       4  - + 3    ?     ? 
    ""  ??          8-17  ,  -             1-17 ??

----------


## tat9718204

> "   **                   ,        6  2010 .  162" (    )

----------


## tat9718204

*-*,       ?

----------


## -

> *-*,       ?


 - .  ...?   - ?

----------


## tat9718204

,  ,              



> 26.12.2013 N 42-7.4-05/2.2-866
> "          "
>                         .
>     ,             ,            ,   ,          ,     ,    .
> *    ,   ,  :*
>  /                  ;
>                            ;
>                    ,     ;
> *                ,       ,      ;
> ...

----------


## -

> ,  ,


    ,    -   ?       ,    -                 .

----------

> .162 (  .127  17.08.2015) .2  :
> "     010000000 " "        ,  8-17     "
>  , ,    ...  ?   - ???


 ,     ,      -       ..
      ,          (, ),    ()    ...

----------

> -    !  1-7       4  - + 3    ?     ?


    162         7 ,  4-     ,          ...

        -     ..       - ,         ...    ,   ,  ...       ???

  ,   ....

----------


## tat9718204

*-*,    ,,         ,          ,          ...

----------


## tat9718204

> 162         7 ,  4-     ,          ...


+1
*-*,      ....

----------


## -

> 162         7 ,  4-     ,          ...


, ,     ((((     , !
     162 ?    -  02.11.2015.      .    ...    - -    , .
   .162   .127  17.08.2015 .2  : "     010000000 " "        ,  8-17     ." 
  ,   01.01.2016         :
1-7  - 4  / + 3  /  (..  1-17    4-20    - .21 .157)
8-17  - 
18-26  - 

      :
1-17  -  4-20  
18-26  - 

:     ?

----------


## -

> +1
> *-*,      ....


     " 2016     ,      " -

----------


## tat9718204

*-*,              "                        ,        6  2010 .  162" (    ).

  ,                .
  ,   ,      , 1-3  .         .
     ()   ,

----------


## -

> *-*,              "                        ,        6  2010 .  162" (    ).


   ,  ,  " ", ..        ,    162 ,     02.11.15. ,      ,  ,      8-17,  5-17  .      .

[/QUOTE]   ,                .
  ,   ,      , 1-3  .         .
     ()   ,   [/QUOTE]

   .      :                  5-17 ,       5-17     . .       ))))


       :
   1  17         ,      .
-         ...      .   . 
      -  19-21 , ?

----------


## -

....
, ,      -     415-0301-9190019-244,  01.01.2016       0301-0000000000-000.
   ,   2016     40120271  104.      ?
 1
 40120271                       104 ""  0301-0000000000-000
 2
 40120271 ""  0301-0000000000-000   104 ""  0301-0000000000-000
 3
 40120271                       104     

  ?
 :         /    40130?   -  40130,     ...

----------


## Galateya

,    2015 ,       ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    2015 ,       ?


 ,    2016-  .

----------


## Galateya

[Q
UOTE=Rahsch;54608594] ,    2016-  .[/QUOTE]
  ?

----------


## Galateya

?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


,  ,     ()        2016 .
     : http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...02627718149984

----------


## Galateya

> ,  ,     ()        2016 .
>      : http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...02627718149984


    ,    .
http://taxpravo.ru/analitika/statya-...bk_na_2016_god    ?

----------


## Galateya

,    ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    ?


    ,  : http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/435457/

----------


## Galateya



----------

> ....
> , ,      -     415-0301-9190019-244,  01.01.2016       0301-0000000000-000.
>    ,   2016     40120271  104.      ?
>  1
>  40120271                       104 ""  0301-0000000000-000
>  2
>  40120271 ""  0301-0000000000-000   104 ""  0301-0000000000-000
>  3
>  40120271                       104     
> ...


 .   ... )?

----------


## Rahsch

> .   ... )?


, .  11    ,     .    2 .    ?        .

----------

-   )))

----------

213?       190-.

----------

> , .  11    ,     .    2 .    ?        .


.  ""    - 2- ,       ,    -           .        0 401 20       (..  )         .

----------


## kyzmich

-         0503125,   :
- 0301 0000000000. 000 1.101.. 000
- 0301 .  1.101. 000
..    ? 
   2  162  100  106     , 
    2    162   100  106       ,   .
         .

----------


## Rahsch

> -         0503125,   :
> - 0301 0000000000. 000 1.101.. 000
> - 0301 .  1.101. 000


*kyzmich*,     (. 0503125)   **    101.00?




> 2  162  100  106     ,
>    2    162   100  106       ,   .


     ,      -  "" .

----------


## topalov

> kyzmich,     (. 0503125)        101.00?


 -  .   ,  ""  .0503125          )))

----------


## kyzmich

Rahsh.  ,  ,     0503125.   101     0503125     -    (  0504101).    . 
              ,         100      .
  topalov.  0503125     .            .       .     0503125    .    .

----------

